

Ask HN: Google Maps not working? - jeun

Hi, has anyone experienced any difficulty with Google Maps recently?<p>There is a terrible lag time of 3-5 min upon each zoom-in and even then the map images may not load fully.
======
JacobAldridge
I've been on there in the past ten minutes with no issues. I'm London-based if
that's relevant.

